# Xenon vs Mirage shifters



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there any difference between Xenon & Mirage brifters, the Escape version. Ribble has both the Mirage are $20 more. As far as I can there doesn't seem to be any differences. Though I've heard that the thumb lever on the Xenon was different. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## orestis (Dec 11, 2004)

xenon ha plastic brake lever mirage is aluminium.
the internal mechanism is the same "escape"


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

orestis said:


> xenon ha plastic brake lever mirage is aluminium.
> the internal mechanism is the same "escape"


So, they're functionally the same. They're going on a cross bike so, I hate to spend Centaur or Chorus money on something that's going to be abused.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Keep in mind, these have a really, really bad reputation and there are no repair parts available so you need to consider these like Shimano, disposable. Factor that in when you make your purchase.

These, however, have a very good reputation for just a bit more.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

chas0039 said:


> Keep in mind, these have a really, really bad reputation and there are no repair parts available so you need to consider these like Shimano, disposable. Factor that in when you make your purchase.
> 
> These, however, have a very good reputation for just a bit more.


That's true.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

Honestly I would go with Centaur more on GP than anything else. They really don't cost that much. That being said I'm having a really hard time not buying those Xenon levers for my commuter/cross bike, I just honestly don't know if I will like the older style hood


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

*What specific problems do Escape shifters have?*

So far my xenon shifters worked fine. I heard one person say their Escape levers would not hold a click but that is all I have heard specifically.

What exactly have others had for problems with Escape shifters?


----------



## orestis (Dec 11, 2004)

my problem with escape mechanism in xenon 9speed was that the plastic detent disc worn out and when I was pressing the thumb button it shifted 3 -4 gears instead of one per time.
Then I bought mirage 2006 model with classic ergopower mechanism, they work until now, I changed only one time the springs in the mechanism.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Germany_chris said:


> Honestly I would go with Centaur more on GP than anything else. They really don't cost that much. That being said I'm having a really hard time not buying those Xenon levers for my commuter/cross bike, I just honestly don't know if I will like the older style hood


Xenon are down to $66 US.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> So far my xenon shifters worked fine. I heard one person say their Escape levers would not hold a click but that is all I have heard specifically.
> 
> What exactly have others had for problems with Escape shifters?


I would to know that myself. Seems the only real complain is that they can't shift more than one gear at a time.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I lent my bike with Xenon shifters to a friend who just started racing about 4 months ago. Between us the shifters probably have 3000 miles on it. So far so good. Lower friction than newer shape and they work with any 10 speed campy derailleur, unlike new shape that needs the stronger derailleur spring.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> I lent my bike with Xenon shifters to a friend who just started racing about 4 months ago. Between us the shifters probably have 3000 miles on it. So far so good. Lower friction than newer shape and they work with any 10 speed campy derailleur, unlike new shape that needs the stronger derailleur spring.


I'm looking to put together a bike for the wife. She rides maybe a 1000/year max. She's a runner and likes to bike as cross training. I can't see spending a truck load of money on shifters for an occasional bike.


----------

